# Kish Island,Iran



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

hakz2007 said:


> I am for Mahmoud Ahmadinejad!


Feel sorry for you hno:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

hakz2007 said:


> I am for Mahmoud Ahmadinejad! Not threatened by westen powers.:cheers:


wathever if we will be puppets of the west, all that matters is tht we want a free country and a peacefull life! btw I'm in Tehran now and ahmadinejad screwed our country!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

TEHR_IR said:


> Yes and that's the reason why I post this pics



Indeed you are doing pretty good job........If I had only one country to choose on my first chance to visit the Middle East, I will choose Iran like this, above Dubai and gulf countries....

But tell us where the h%&$ is this gem located and how can we go there dude!!...dont be envy and share it to us. :hug: As for the pics it seems like its an island on the Gulf, maybe in southern IRan cause it looks pretty hot and sunny.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks  sure! it's in the Persiangulf and 17KM away from Iran mainland, the island is also called the singapore of the middle east

you have direct flights to kish from:

Aria Air: Tehran-Mehrabad

Caspian Airlines: Tehran-Mehrabad

Eram Air: Tehran-Mehrabad

Iran Air: Tehran-Mehrabad, Kuwait City

Iran Aseman Airlines: Shiraz

Iran Air Tours: Mashad, Shiraz, Tehran-Mehrabad

Kish Air: Abadan, Dubai, Isfahan, Mashad, Shiraz, Tehran-Mehrabad

Mahan Air: Kerman, Tehran-Mehrabad

Saha Air Lines: Tehran-Mehrabad

Taban Air: Tehran-Mehrabad, Mashhad

yes the temperature is in the summer like 45° and feeling temperature is maybe even hotter you get very wet...
that's why most people visit this island in spring when it is like 33°
also it's fully tax-free...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thanks dude......seems like I would have many options for a non stop trip from Teheran :banana:
and seems like I would have to visit in Spring...otherwise I will be totally cooked under that sun ..


Keep posting man.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ no problem  
the only good thing about visiting kish in the summer is that you will be browned in 15 minutes lol
also the water is much more hotter...
if you go 1.5 KM into the seay you can still see the sea ground and tropical fishes


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

man..one more place in my travel list..


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice pix TEHR-IR, thanks


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

> very nice place, but iran has a to bad image to visit it IMO...


From rare Latvian travelers who have been in Iran have heard only the best. No criminality, friendly and (if compared to many other countries in region) unobtrusive people, a huge lot of different culture and nature to see and enjoy. One should follow some local customs regarding dresscode and some other things - but that's only natural, the world is diverse.

Wouldn't go to Kish island myself, looks too "plastic" (just a place to sleep and bathe) may be better will take Isfahan, Persepolis, forests of Gilan and other cultural and natural wonders.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ yeah kish is not very historic, it's more like a mini Dubai 

but Kish is very popular within Iranian people who want's some relax and luxe...

but kish has a minicity of 2000 years ago, it was a city that belonged to the portugese people and local people, it was one of the first cities wich used water pipe lines also it had jacuzzi...


----------



## Levon (Aug 11, 2009)

Great pictures of a country with very rich history and cultural heritage. I visited Iran few years ago and found it very attractive destination. Guys, many regards from neighboring Armenia.


----------

